# Resistencia quemada igual a...:



## Jorf (May 9, 2006)

El tema es así, estoy reparando un tacómetro y lo único que se le ve quemado a simple vista es una resistencia la cual voy a cambiar, pero... como está quemada no puedo ver los colores    entonces la mido, voy con ese valor a la casa de electrónica y pido, como no existe ese valor comercial me da uno mayor y otro menor. Ahora a duda es, cuando una resistencia se quema, su valor aumenta o disminuye?


----------



## Ehecatl (May 9, 2006)

Creo que es difícil decirlo, puede ser que el valor no se haya alterado, pero tal vez haya aumentado, en caso de que así sea, el problema es saber que tanto aumentó.


----------



## Jorf (May 10, 2006)

Gracias por tu tiempo! Veremos que sale, jajajaaaa...


----------



## rubnelafuente (May 28, 2009)

por internet lei que raspando en mitad hasta quitar la pintura y miediendo entre el centro y un polo se saca aproximadamente la mitad el valor
de todas formas yo tengo el mismo problema y no he provado este metodo, si alguien tiene uno mas fiable lo agradeceria
saludos y espero haberte ayudado


----------



## electrodan (May 28, 2009)

Básicamente, analizando donde estaba la resistencia antes de quemarse, deberías averiguar que valor necesitas. Creo que, a partir de la resistencia quemada, poco vas a poder averiguar. Además, puede pasar que una resistencia se queme por un error en otra parte del circuito.


----------



## rubnelafuente (May 28, 2009)

entonces por ejemplo poniendo el polimetro en el hueco de la resistencia se podria hayar el valor?
perdona por mi ignorancia jeje esque no se mucho
saludos

PD:la resistencia es de un radiocassette pero no creo que influya mucho


----------



## unleased! (May 28, 2009)

Analiza el circuito y los componentes asociados para averiguar una resistencia aproximada, aunque si se quemó por algo sería. Una resistencia no se quema así por las buenas. Haz un pequeño esquema, te ayudará.


			
				rubnelafuente dijo:
			
		

> entonces por ejemplo poniendo el polimetro en el hueco de la resistencia se podria hayar el valor?


 Ese método sería basicamente como intentar desaparecer una casa gritando "abracadabra pata de cabra" mientras agitas una varita mágica (sarcasmo)    El método que describes no es util ya que las resistencias normalmente al quemarse alteran su valor, algunas veces disminuye pero por lo general aumenta (y mucho).
Saludos.


----------



## rubnelafuente (May 29, 2009)

Las dos resistencias que se me quemaron fue porque estaba sacando el cable de audio del radiocassette y salto una gota de estaño cortocircuitando dos o tres puntos en la placa y monte la radio sin darme cuenta, pero bueno, ya lo he solucionado, ahora me queda sustituir las resistencias
Lo que mencionas de analizar el circuito para hallar el valor aproximado de la resistencia lo veo dificil, es que no se mucho de electronica, solo lo justo
¿El método que he puesto en el anterior mensaje serviria? (el de rasparla)

Saludos


----------

